# wlan0 problem (SOLVED)

## JC99

Hello everyone,

I am using this guide (with ethernet bridging and baselayout 1.12.13) to configure my system as a wireless access point. When I run vanilla-sources 2.6.32.9 everything is fine. In fact things have been fine for the past 6 months with various kernels.

I just updated my kernel to vanilla-sources 2.6.33.5 and I get these errors while my system is starting up

 *Quote:*   

> can't add wlan0 to bridge br0: Operation not supported
> 
> ERROR: cannot start hostapd as net.br0 could not start

 

Does anyone know what the problem could be and how I fix it?Last edited by JC99 on Sun Jun 27, 2010 10:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BradN

Is your wireless still appearing at wlan0 or has it perhaps changed to eth0 or wlan1?  Perhaps this could be the problem.

----------

## JC99

Thanks for the suggestion but unfortunately that didn't solve the problem.

I have done some searching and came across 2 threads where others where having this same problem...

1) http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-ath5k-devel/2010/3/21/6871553

2) http://lists.shmoo.com/pipermail/hostap/2010-January/020957.html

Apparently there has been a change in the kernel which causes my problem but I am at a loss on how I now configure my system as a wireless access point with bridging.

----------

## JC99

I came across this https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298824 which is the problem I am having. I followed what they said and everything appears to be working properly.

Update: Your bridge in your /etc/conf.d/net file should look like the following for baselayout 1.x

```
bridge_br0=( "eth1" )
```

All mentions of wlan0 should be removed from your net file such as

```
config_wlan0=( "null" )
```

Also you must use hostapd-0.7.1 or greater as that does the bridging.

----------

## fbcyborg

Hello I bumped in the following error and I've found this thread.

```
can't add wlan0 to bridge xenbr0: Operation not supported
```

I usually put up a bridge manually, with the eth0 network car, but I'm not able to do it when I am connected throug wlan0.

Am I doing something wrong?

This is the procedure I am doing to put the bridge up:

```
ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0

brctl addbr xenbr0

brctl addif xenbr0 wlan0

brctl setfd xenbr0 0

brctl stp xenbr0 on

dhcpcd xenbr0
```

If I put eth0 in place of wlan0, it does work.

----------

## chris...

i have the same issue

it used to work fine

now it does not work during the intital start up

but if i login and run this as the first command 

/etc/init.d/net.br0 start

it just works

----------

